
Non-Open-Source Licenses - galaxyLogic
https://polyformproject.org/why-adopt-polyform/
======
galaxyLogic
Curiously I did not see under what license these license-texts are made
available. Perhaps it is somewhere there. Who own the copyright to these
licenses, or are they in the public domain?

